# Not enough A/C?



## Smokewun (Aug 17, 2017)

Is 12000 BTUs enough to cool 3 400 watt HPS bulbs without venting the air-cooled hoods?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

I doubt it. What kind of air conditioner? In the wall?  A free standing? I found my free standing ac added way too much heat.  Good luck.


----------



## Smokewun (Aug 17, 2017)

It's free standing and vented out the window. Would I need to cool the lights with an exhaust fan?


----------



## umbra (Aug 18, 2017)

yes the lights need cooling.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a 10,000 BTU window unit in my flowering room.  With 2 600 watt open hoods and 2 led lights (apollo 600 and king 1000) that air conditioner maintains 80 degrees and turns on and off by thermostat.  It doesn't run all of the time.  

However, that being said, Directly under the lights at 18 inches the temp can get over a hundred.  Truthfully, vented hoods are much more practical and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Dogweed (Aug 27, 2017)

Something to note about free standing ac's vented out the window, is that it creates a negative pressure in the room. Your room will draw alot more air from outside the room to replace it. In my situation it drew in hot outside air and actually heated my room faster than the ac could cool it even though the ac was rated for a much larger room. Even when it did cool it there were warm spots around the room. I switched to a window ac and the difference for me was huge. I went from a 15000btu to a 10k unit and I can get the room down to 65 with the lights on (1-600w).


----------



## Ron (Sep 3, 2017)

Dogweed said:


> Something to note about free standing ac's vented out the window, is that it creates a negative pressure in the room. Your room will draw alot more air from outside the room to replace it. In my situation it drew in hot outside air and actually heated my room faster than the ac could cool it even though the ac was rated for a much larger room. Even when it did cool it there were warm spots around the room. I switched to a window ac and the difference for me was huge. I went from a 15000btu to a 10k unit and I can get the room down to 65 with the lights on (1-600w).



Good tips thanks. However, will the weather outside will also affect on it. I mean what if it's rainy or cold outside. Is it okay? maybe the room heated faster on your location due to weather conditions. Anyways I'll take this advise and will monitor the room temp.


----------



## EternalMarijuana (Sep 8, 2017)

The placement of your unit is important.

For example, It should be situated outside the tent if you're using a grow tent. Run the duct from your AC into the tent. 

The moment you bring it inside is when hot exhaust will add heat into the equation and that's a real mess.

With time you can look at adding variables into a more robust setup (i.e. inline fans).


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 9, 2017)

Agreed^^^  Through trial and error, I too realized the mistake of putting the A/C in the wrong spot and wrong configuration.  Now that I understand how a wall a/c unit works, I now channel the hot air via 6in online fan through ducting right outside.  Thus keeping the cold condenser inside the tent and a small fan blowing air through it 24/7.  With 1-600w my Temps are easily 75deg day and 68° nights.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

